
Company Bricks User's Software After He Posts a Negative Review - orf
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20161220/12411836320/company-bricks-users-software-after-he-posts-negative-review.shtml?
======
lightlyused
I posted this 18 days ago.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13196136](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13196136)

~~~
orf
I re-submitted this because I felt there was more discussion to be had. More
information has come to light since then as well.

Here is the megathread on the Ham radio subreddit:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/amateurradio/comments/5jf4i2/ham_ra...](https://www.reddit.com/r/amateurradio/comments/5jf4i2/ham_radio_deluxe_mega_thread/)

~~~
lightlyused
Yep, see my latest post.

------
forumSzliding
Brick is just the wrong word for software.

What complete nonsense. The analogy is all wrong.

They " _voided_ " or " _invalidated_ " a licence and " _disabled_ " software,
remotely.

Nothing got bricked. Software is never bricked. Nothing is permanent in
software, and furthermore software does not resemble a brick.

HRD is being a little self-important by proclaiming they have bricked
anything. Clearly they believe they are much more powerful than they really
are.

